# More First Flights



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I love it when they do this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtH9nG929OU


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

What I love is the color scheme of your boxes?

You'd fit right in around here, in Packerland!

BB


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

last time i had that many bees in the air it was a swarm, not the ones in front of the entrance, all the other ones. 

cool video


----------



## norcalpublicnews (Jun 30, 2009)

Do you have any clue why they are doing that? I like your box colors! Great idea.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I love it when they do this!

Great video that shows the baby bees on their 1st orientation flight.
It's rewarding to see a good orientation flight.
Ernie


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

norcalpublicnews said:


> Do you have any clue why they are doing that? I like your box colors! Great idea.


It is called orientation flights...they are getting to know where they live so they can make their way back to the hive.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks NS. Now everyone in my office thinks I’m nuts. I got out my glow sticks and broke into my techno dance. (had a mild rave flashback)


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

HEHE....well I had to do something, when I watched it for the first time I realized the a/c was running and there was a loud background roar.:doh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice hives you got there !! I had a hive the other week doing the same thing. Being that this is my first year I almost panicked.... I thought the hive was being robbed. Luckily, patience proved that it was not the case. It was amazing. Bees everywhere by the thousands. It was a cool morning here " actually a record low for this time of year here 60 degree that morning after a week of near 100's. They were feeling good. God's animals sure are fasinating. Can't wait to peek into them this week.....:thumbsup:


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

I got one hive that does this daily in a mass effort. Being that I'm new when I first saw it, I thought they were being robbed or swarming.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I have noticed the orientation flights to be in the late afternoon around 4:00 - 5:00 PM. It's rewarding to see and hear them after all the efforts that nature and I have provided the hives.
It's something to reflect on early winter - spring.
Ernie


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I was out weed wacking on Sunday and just as I got done around the hives and moved to the house they boiled out of one of my hives by the thousands...funny thing was this was 6:30 PM. They did it just as the sun dipped behind the house.


----------

